# [SOLVED] MySQL extension for PHP



## kakomu (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm using Debian Linux (etch) without the GUI as a headless server. I've installed Apache2, PHP 5 and MySQL 5 on this server using the "apt-get install" commands.

I cannot get MySQL and PHP to function together. PHP functions on my server and MySQL is apparently running, but I get errors in PHP telling me that the MySQL extension is missing. Wordpress gives this error:



> Your PHP installation appears to be missing the MySQL extension which is required by WordPress.


Some forums recommend un commenting these lines:


```
extension=mysql.so
extension=gd.so
```
After restarting Apache and the entire server, it still doesn't do anything.

So, I'm stumped. How do I install this MySQL extension in PHP?


----------



## kakomu (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: MySQL extension for PHP*

Geez, I just figured it out:


```
apt-get install php5-mysql
```
Been a long day:sigh:


----------

